# Desire



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 4, 2006)

This is an odd request. 

Are there any good christian books on prayer and meditation to overcome evil desires or sin? 

Also are there any good christian biographies to read of men or woman who choose to forgo marriage to serve the Lord?

More and more since Im 24 and have not dated and dont plan to lose the desire to marry or have that type of relationship with a woman. I get so fed up with the way it is abused around me. And how much it is apart of me that I dont want it or anything to do with it. 

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## Ranger (Aug 5, 2006)

I've never been moved to hate sin as much as after reading "On the Mortification of Sin" by John Owen. It was extremely convicting and motivational. It was kinda hard to read, but worth it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 5, 2006)

I hear that often about this book.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2006)

The Mortification of Sin by John Owen.


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 5, 2006)

There are also sections in Richard Baxter's "Christian Directory" dealing with these matters.


----------



## satz (Aug 5, 2006)

Nathan, 

I do think you have to be careful about lumping marriage in with the rest though, in the sense that for some people i believe the bible teaches the ability to forgo marriage is an objective gift of God as opposed to something you can necessarily will yourself into, no matter how noble your motives. (1 Cor 7:7-9).


----------



## Ivan (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> The Mortification of Sin by John Owen.



Thank you, sir. Save that one for reading later.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 5, 2006)

Jeremiah Burroughs The Evil of Evils is also well worth taking a look at. The recurring theme of the book is that it is better to choose affliction than sin.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Also are there any good christian biographies to read of men or woman who choose to forgo marriage to serve the Lord?


 Just don't tell me about them; because I'm getting married. 

I know enough about eunuchs to know I am not a eunuch! I need a woman! Yeah, the Lord is My Shepherd and He knows what I want!!! Hmmmm... 

Now, back to the patience in waiting part.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> ...



That's what I thought...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 6, 2006)

Ill check out those books.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 7, 2006)

I just get so frustrated with my own failings and weaknesses that I want to avoid the whole thing alltogether...

Though Im also conflicted on want to settle down with a nice christian girl...


----------

